# I Am Debtor



## Blueridge Believer (May 18, 2008)

When this passing world is done,
When has sunk yon glaring sun,
When we stand with Christ in glory,
Looking over life's finished story,
Then Lord, shall I fully know--
Not till then, how much I owe.

Chosen not for good in me,
Wakened up from wrath to flee,
Hidden in the Savior's side,
By the Spirit sanctified,
Teach me Lord, on earth to show,
By my love, how much I owe.

Often I walk beneath the cloud,
Dark as midnight's gloomy shroud,
But when fear is at the height,
Jesus comes, and all is light.
Blessed Jesus, bid me show,
Doubting saints how much I owe.

Often the nights of sorrow reign-
Weeping, sickness, sighing, pain,
But a night Thine anger burns-
Morning comes, and joy returns.
God of comforts! bid me show,
To Thy poor, how much I owe.

Even on earth, as through a glass,
Darkly, let Thy glory pass,
Make forgiveness feel s sweet,
Make your Spirit's help so meet,
Even on earth Lord, make me know,
Something of how much I owe.

When I stand before the throne,
Dressed in beauty not my own,
When I see Thee as Thou art,
Love Thee with unsinning heart,
Then Lord, shall I fully know,
Not till then, how much I owe.

When the praise of heaven I hear,
Loud as thunder to my ear,
Loud as many waters' noise,
Sweet as harp's melodious voice,
Then Lord, shall I fully know,
Not till then, how much I owe.

When I hear the wicked call,
On the rocks and hills to fall,
When I see them start and shrink,
On the fiery deluge brink,
Then Lord, shall I fully know,
Not till then, how much I owe.

When this passing world is done,
When has sunk yon glaring sun,
When we stand with Christ in glory,
Looking over life's finished story,
Then Lord, shall I fully know--
Not till then, how much I owe.

-M'Cheyne


----------

